# cancelled ebay items - bad luck or a trend?



## Autocycleplane (Feb 19, 2021)

Anyone else getting frequently skunked on eBay? Almost everything I have bid on lately that is vintage bike or guitar related gets yanked before the end and never relisted.


----------



## bike (Feb 19, 2021)

sold on theCabe!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 19, 2021)

I don't think that has ever happened to me. ESPECIALLY after I bid.


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2021)

Saddly it has been happening to me a few times lately. Hasn't happened in a long time, but it the last few months it has stated again. Even had oni seller tell he forgot that he had already sold an item a few months before he listed it on eBay..... 

How the f? Do you list an item you don't have? Total BS...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 19, 2021)

Yes! I recently bought something on EBay and I got for a really good price, about 5 hours later the guy just up and refunded me and never contacted me. When I contacted him he said EBay made an error in the shipping, so he canceled the transaction. The next day it was back up for double the price and double the shipping! I think with this pandemic there are more people shopping and not traveling, so it’s difficult to get certain items, and once they figure this out they list stuff for top dollar.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 19, 2021)

They say C-19 affects the brain!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 19, 2021)

catfish said:


> Even had one seller tell he forgot that he had already sold an item a few months before he listed it on eBay.....



I had the same thing happen on a Shelby Chainguard .  Sellers need to see the item in front of them before listing.    --- -----   Is this part of the " Dumbing down of America " ??


----------



## phantom (Feb 19, 2021)

I have cancelled e bay listings but *never* when a bid has been placed and accepted or over my starting price. I usually do five day listings with a starting price I am okay with along with a Best Offer option that I can accept, counter or deny. I don't list BIN because they run for 30 days. I will run a CL ad at the same time as an e bay ad and I indicate that item is for sale locally and listing could end at anytime prior to accepted bid.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 19, 2021)

phantom said:


> I have cancelled e bay listings but *never* when a bid has been placed and accepted or over my starting price. I usually do five day listings with a starting price I am okay with along with a Best Offer option that I can accept, counter or deny. *I don't list BIN because they run for 30 days*. I will run a CL ad at the same time as an e bay ad and I indicate that item is for sale locally and listing could end at anytime prior to accepted bid.




BIN's can run for the shortest number of days eBay has. But it can also run for 30 days if the seller chooses that option.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 19, 2021)

another ebay phenomenon...  I've seen a bike or 2 I was interested in...that were overpriced..
I reach out to the seller and make a fair offer IF the bike doesn't sell.  Twice in the last couple of
weeks they agreed to the offer if the bike doesn't sell ...and the bike naturally did not sell.  They then ignore the follow up
regarding their agreement to sell it for the price offered.  Crickets.  people suck


----------



## phantom (Feb 20, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> BIN's can run for the shortest number of days eBay has. But it can also run for 30 days if the seller chooses that option.



Only if you list a BIN in auction format with a starting price and it's at least a five day listing. 3 days or less adds $1.00  If you do a Fixed BIN the standard auction run is 30 days.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 21, 2021)

Ebay......where do I start! Its pretty bad when you hit the 'buy now button'-pay immediately and about an hour or so later they cancel on you....."item no longer for sale".  Probably someone saw it-was thinking about it and when it sold-contacted the seller to offer more money. Does ebay care-heck no-their cut just got bigger!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 21, 2021)

Bid it up to what it’s worth instead of trying to steal it especially if you can use it and you will probably never have it yanked out from under you


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Bid it up to what it’s worth instead of trying to steal it especially if you can use it and you will probably never have it yanked out from under you




Bid early! And bid often !!!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes, within last 6 months for bike junk.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 21, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Bid it up to what it’s worth instead of trying to steal it especially if you can use it and you will probably never have it yanked out from under you



You cant do that if the item is listed at a low price and you are the only one bidding. Yes you can place a max bid but it will only be driven by other bidders.


----------



## phantom (Mar 21, 2021)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> You cant do that if the item is listed at a low price and you are the only one bidding. Yes you can place a max bid but it will only be driven by other bidders.



Only if someone exceeds your max bid. E bay isn't a live auction and they only use enough of your max bid to cover someone chipping away dollar by dollar. IE: If an item has a starting price of $10 and you place a bid of $50 it's possible you win the item for much less than $50

On another e bay note.....I can't tell you how much I dislike *seller hub....*Once you go to take a look that's it, there is no undoing it and they can't/won't take you off of it.


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 26, 2021)

Most people are trying to get a good deal , if you own the bike or part you can do whatever you want . Stuff happens all the time at bike shows and swap meets . I recently had a guy overpriced his junker bike , he said he would throw it away in the junk before he would sell it to me for my price , he then asked me if I was ready to buy it at my price ,. It has been on offer up for 3 weeks at the price I offered .


----------



## phantom (Apr 16, 2021)

What really stinks is when you have a starting price with a best offer option. Happened two time this week alone. I had an item with a starting price of $149.95 + shipping. I had an offer of $140 and I accepted it. Buyer never paid and it took my item off the market for four days. Only way around that is just list it again the day after you know the buyer isn't paying.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 18, 2021)

I just bought a hard to find bicycle part on Ebay and thought I was going to get jilted. This guy had good feedback but his distant negs were for not shipping an item that sold kind of cheaply. The piece I bought was about $100 under market so I was a little iffy when after 5 days, there was still no shipping action. I sent a kind poke and the next thing you know, it should be here Monday.
Fingers crossed.
I can understand this though. Money is tight as it gets right now. People are selling off their little gold bricks they've held in reserve. All of a sudden the market floods, prices drop and you cant stand to see your gold brick go for peanuts.


----------

